# Another Finacard question



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I was originally using Biocatolet and I didn't have any problem with it but the Finacard was just sooooo much cheaper so I went the whole hog and ordered a bale.
I kept telling myself order a little bit and test it out but the bale only added 50p to my existing shipping cost whereas if I ordered a little bit and then ordered a bale I would have to pay £8 shipping.

Anyway, long story short the girls all started sneezing. I left it for about a week thinking it was just an adjustment to the new bedding but it's getting worse and now a couple sound very snuffly and congested.
*sigh*

What I'm really wondering is did/does anyone else have a similar problem?
I'm starting to really dislike it as a whole- the girls keep carrying it away, laying it on the shelves and then peeing on it. Plus, I'm having to re-litter-train them because they're not used to this new bedding, so actually it's been a lot more hassle than I think it's worth for the money I saved :cryin:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine don't seem to bad on it but I have noticed it is quite dusty when I come to clean them out and tip the base contents into the bin bag.
Also today I've just finished a bale off and it was rather dusty at the bottom.

My boys are dirty anyway even though they have two litter trays which they use they still poo on the shelves and in the finacard.

I have used megazorb before and found my boys to be very sneezy on it.

What were u using before?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Bio-catolet.
It's just a paper based cat litter so I thought the switch to cardboard wouldn't make that much difference.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Maltey Ive just had an email from someone called dilip shah asking me if I was you???  regarding this thread about finacard. Have you had an email from this person?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

No. What? 
I'm so confused!
They think we're the same person? Or they meant to contact me?
I don't know a dilip shah!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Just to let you both know, though I'm not sure if it's relevant, a member called 'Finacard' joined PF yesterday evening. I just happened to notice it in that new members bit on the top right of the main page. Might be just a coincidence though


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it is relevant. I just googled Dilip Shah finacard and I think he's a rep.
Why would he think blade was me though? It's very obvious I'm me!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have no idea hun, I received an email from him this morning asking if I'm Amy and I'm maltey ???


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

That's quite creepy


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

But he would've only got your name from your signature right? And that says blade?where did he get your email from?!!
This is very weird!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well in my profile you can either pm me or email me so I guess he decided to email me.
Anyhow I've had another email from him and he's offering me I think a free bale to try as he says they've reduced the amount of dust in each bale,so I can try it out!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah ok. I have also been offered a free bale, but mine was under the new processing method so I don't know if I want another bale clogging up my house! I'm not looking forward to having to use this one up!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well as I say mine are ok on it it was just I noticed it was rather dusty at the bottom but I ordered mine last month.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmm. Maybe it'll just be a one time thing and once they've kicked this it won't come back.
I don't really know what I'll do- I'm considering switching back, not just for their sake but the other stuff came in a bag that I could pour into the trays aswell, but I have to scoop this out bit by bit and it's so long to fill up two trays!
I'll see how it goes for the next few weeks and have a think about it.
I did think it couldn't cause that many infections because everyone seems to recommend it!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Apparently I did get the old type, so I'm getting a free bale of the new stuff on Tuesday!
I won't be buying litter for the next decade!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

And I'm getting the free bale too! Yay 
Will be nice to see if this bale will be dust free.


----------

